# Arbeitet mein Dual Channel Ram?



## GodWar (21. März 2006)

Guten Tag!

Ich habe heute meinen DDR PC400 1GB Infineon Dual Channel eingebaut!

Weiteres habe ich einen normalen DDR PC400 512MB Infineon!

Ich möchte jetzt wissen, ob der Dual Channel des Rams dennoch arbeite und seinen Dual Channel nutzt. Ich habe gehört, das dieser das nur tut, wenn ein gleicher Riegel im Board ist. Kann man das vielleich testen?

P.s. Mein Board unterstützt Dual Channel Technick!

THX


----------



## chmee (21. März 2006)

Zwei verschiedene Größen machen die Sache schon sinnlos. 

Zum Testen nimmst Du zB CPU-Z. Ein kleines Helferlein, dass Dir auf
der letzten Seite anzeigt, ob Dual .

mfg chmee


----------



## crazyhero (23. März 2006)

Dual Channel funktioniert nur richtig wenn es sich im Idealfall um zwei IDENTISCHE RAM-Riegel handelt.


----------

